# Quero que a gente almoça



## nochesencuba

Olá meus amigos!

Se trata de um homem e uma mulher, a mulher telefone ao homem para lhe convidar a um almoço, me digam qual é a expressão correta:

Quero que a gente almoça *junta/ juntos*.

Obrigada!

Beijos da Bulgária!

Milena


----------



## machadinho

nochesencuba said:


> Quero que a gente almo*ce*ça junta juntos.


Não sei explicar por quê, mas eu diria dessa maneira. Abraços.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil pode ser:
Quero que a gente almoce* juntos.

(é muito comum dizer-se também: "Quero que a gente almoce junto" )







*esta frase exige o presente do subjuntivo


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> (é muito comum dizer-se também: "Quero que a gente almoce junto" )


Pois é, agora tenho uma dúvida. Se advérbios não concordam com nomes, e se junto funciona como advérbio, então:

A gente almoça junta. 
A gente almoça juntos. 
A gente almoça junto. 

É isso mesmo?


----------



## nochesencuba

Obrigada a todos! Ajudaram- me muito, como sempre, não é preciso de explicar, entendi tudo e lhe agradeço! 

Beijoos!


----------



## nochesencuba

machadinho said:


> Pois é, agora tenho uma dúvida. Se advérbios não concordam com nomes, e se junto funciona como advérbio, então:
> 
> A gente almoça junta.
> A gente almoça juntos.
> A gente almoça junto.
> 
> É isso mesmo?



Você tem razão, se junto se referir ao verbo *almoçar *e não ao sujeito _*gente *_o correto será 

*A gente almoce junto. *

É isso que quer dizer?


----------



## Audie

Há uma pequeníssima possibilidade de esse '_junto_' ser um adjetivo?

Eu sei, os exemplos dos dicionários para o uso como adjetivo são com verbos como '_viver_', _'estar_' (de ligação, se não me engano), mas ...


----------



## Casquilho

Quero que almoçemos junto/juntos.
Quero que a gente almoce junto/juntos.

In both cases, the verb almoçar is in subjunctive mood. A gente may substitute the pronoun nós, but then rules the singular almoce, instead of plural almoçemos. If you choose juntos, it works as adjective and must be plural (if instead of a man and a woman they were two women, it would be feminine, juntas). If you choose junto, it works as adverb and doesn't variate.


----------



## anaczz

Não só com verbos de ligação... Vejam esta resposta do Ciberdúvidas, por exemplo:
"Parece-me ser de aceitar a frase apresentada: «O ex-casal Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise contracenam juntos num episódio.» 
O sujeito dessa frase é «O ex-casal Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise», em que o nome colectivo «ex-casal» é o núcleo do sujeito e «Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise» o aposto."
Mais adiante dizem: 
"Se se quiser fazer o acordo com o núcleo do sujeito, então a construção será: «O ex-casal Nicole Kidman e Tom Cruise contracena junto num episódio.»"

Mas a história se complica quando usamos "a gente"...

Bom, segundo o Ciberdúvidas, o certo seria 
"Eu quero que a gente almoce junta."
pois consideram que "a gente" exige a concordância no feminino.

E agora? Eu fico com "Eu quero que a gente almoce junto." que é o mais utilizado.

Na verdade, eu fugiria dessa construção e diria
Vamos almoçar juntos?
ou
Eu gostaria que nós almoçássemos juntos,
ou coisa parecida!


----------



## Casquilho

anaczz said:


> Mas a história se complica quando usamos "a gente"...
> 
> Bom, segundo o Ciberdúvidas, o certo seria
> 
> "Eu quero que a gente almoce junta."
> 
> pois consideram que "a gente" exige a concordância no feminino.



Bem, rigorosamente, sim. Certa feita li um livro traduzido do inglês. A certa altura, um trecho mais ou menos assim:

_Ele reclama de tudo. Quando chove, diz, "bosta de clima ruim, deixa a gente mórbida". E se o sol surge radiante: "bosta de sol ruim, deixa a gente cega."_

Pelo menos pros meus ouvidos brasileiros soa esquisitíssimo ouvir "a gente" concordando com feminino, se o plural não diz respeito apenas a mulheres. Pra mim, essa é uma regra caduca, que ninguém respeita na prática, ao menos na língua falada, e acho que também não devia ser seguida na escrita, fica muito estranho de ler!


----------



## machadinho

Pessoal, a questão da concordância é interessante, mas há um problema logicamente anterior a esse.
Em vez de discutir se junto vai para o feminino, para o masculino, para o singular ou para o plural,
precisamos descobrir, antes de mais nada, se a expressão junto é passível de concordância neste caso.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Pessoal, a questão da concordância é interessante, mas há um problema logicamente anterior a esse.
> Em vez de discutir se junto vai para o feminino, para o masculino, para o singular ou para o plural,
> precisamos descobrir, antes de mais nada, se a expressão junto é passível de concordância neste caso.


Mas pensei que o post da nossa Miss Marple havia respondido essa dúvida.


----------



## machadinho

Não, Audie, o post da Ana pressupõe que junto seja um adjetivo, mas talvez seja um *advérbio*, invariável.


----------



## Audie

Então '_a gente não vai mais almoçar junta_' nem '_juntas_', Milena. 

E uma correção: esqueci de citar Casquilho, que antes de Aninha, afirmou que poderia ser adjetivo. (Desculpa, Casq!)

Mas eu digo '_A gente vai almoçar junto_' na maioria das vezes.


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> E agora? Eu fico com "Eu quero que a gente almoce junto." que é o mais utilizado.


 Pois é.


----------



## Carfer

Deixem-me meter a minha colherada, para que, do lado dos falantes nativos, a discussão não se circunscreva aos brasileiros (se bem que a Ana nos representa lindamente quando não estamos).
Pelo nosso uso e do ponto de vista daquilo que é correcto, parece-me que deve ser '_junta_' (feminino, singular) para concordar com _'a gente'_. Mas já não creio que por cá soasse bem dizer-se _'Eu quero que a gente almoce junto_.' Eu, pelo menos, pensaria logo que a frase não estava completa. '_Junto_' de quê ou de quem? Do mar, do João, do...? Quase que apostava que, se tivessemos mesmo que usar esta construção, violaríamos a regra gramatical e acabaríamos por dizer _'Eu quero que a gente almoce junto*s*_.', até porque _'a gente'_ tem um forte sentido implícito de _'nós',_ o que, de certa forma, justificaria a concordância. Mas, como bem disse a Ana, o mais certo (no sentido de provável) seria não irmos por aí e acabarmos por dizer _'Gostaria que almoçássemos juntos'. _


----------



## Denis555

Pra mim, tanto faz: 
Quero que a gente almoce *junto *ou* junta*.

Vejam o que diz aqui:

Emprega-se *“Junto”* como adjetivo ou como advérbio, dependendo da circunstância, havendo casos em que, por ser indiferente empregá-lo numa ou noutra condição, pode flexionar-se ou não: 

Elas moram _junto_ há algum tempo. (Neste exemplo, caberia também “juntas”.)
Era como se tivessem estado juntos na véspera.
_Junto_, envio-lhes a faturas.
Obs: *“Junto”,* quando não flexionado, é advérbio e, em princípio, substituível por “juntamente”. 

Fonte.




Carfer said:


> _'Eu quero que a gente almoce junto_.' Eu, pelo menos, pensaria logo que a frase não estava completa. '_Junto_' de quê ou de quem? Do mar, do João, do...?


 
Carfer, pelo menos no Brasil o advérbio "junto" é usado como:
*1) juntamente, em conjunto, um com o outro: Eles trabalham junto. Ela mora junto com a tia.*
*2) perto de, próximo a:* *Eu trabalho junto ao banco.* *Se eu bem me lembro, junto da casa tinha um poço.* [o caso citado por você]


----------



## Istriano

> *junto2 *
> [Do lat. junctu.]
> _Adj. _
> 1.     Unido, anexo, pegado.
> 2.     Próximo, chegado.
> _Adv_.
> 3.     Juntamente.
> 4.     Ao pé; ao lado; perto.


Aurélio


É o velho negócio de "adjetivo por advérbio"
É como:


_Maria falava rápido._ (comum no Brasil e em espanhol da América Latina)
_Maria falava rápida._ (Raro no Brasil, comum em espanhol peninsular, já ouvi em Portugal).
_Maria falava rapidamente.

(Ana não diria a sua amiga Maria: ''Quero que a gente almoce junta''  bem como
não diria: ''Maria, não fale tão rápida por favor''  ).

_[Eu falaria: Q_ue tal um almoço, só eu e você?_ ou _Topa um almoço? _ ]


----------



## Istriano

http://www.estadao.com.br/manualredacao/esclareca/adjetivoporadverbio.shtm



> 2 - Além desses adjetivos, funcionam como advérbios, entre outros:  _afoito, calmo, delgado, direito, diverso, duro, exato, fiado, fino,  folgado, frio, grosso, imenso, infinito, junto, manifesto, mole,  rasgado, rijo, segundo e suave_.


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Deixem-me meter a minha colherada, para que, do lado dos falantes nativos, a discussão não se circunscreva aos brasileiros (se bem que a Ana nos representa lindamente quando não estamos).
> Pelo nosso uso e do ponto de vista daquilo que é correcto, parece-me que deve ser '_junta_' (feminino, singular) para concordar com _'a gente'_. Mas já não creio que por cá soasse bem dizer-se _'Eu quero que a gente almoce junto_.' Eu, pelo menos, pensaria logo que a frase não estava completa. '_Junto_' de quê ou de quem? Do mar, do João, do...? Quase que apostava que, se tivessemos mesmo que usar esta construção, violaríamos a regra gramatical e acabaríamos por dizer _'Eu quero que a gente almoce junto*s*_.', até porque _'a gente'_ tem um forte sentido implícito de _'nós',_ o que, de certa forma, justificaria a concordância. Mas, como bem disse a Ana, o mais certo (no sentido de provável) seria não irmos por aí e acabarmos por dizer _'Gostaria que almoçássemos juntos'. _


Eu estou com o Carfer. Eu nunca diria ou ouvi dizer "Eu quero que a gente almoce *junto*" (lá está, junto? junto de quê??) e soa meio desajeitado, para não dizer incorrecto.

Eu votaria como a Ana e o Casquilho por:
 _Eu gostaria que nós almoçássemos juntos._
_ Quero que almoçemos junto/juntos. / Quero que a gente almoce junto/juntos._

Mas para dizer a verdade já ouvi esse tipo de contrucção em português do Brasil, pelo que talvez as regras sejam diferentes e talvez esteja correcto no Brasil? Os amigos brasileiros devem poder explicar melhor...

Bom almoço!! 
BW


----------



## machadinho

Meus caros, todos nós, *lusos* e *tupiniquins*, concordamos desde o começo que o melhor é dizer juntos. O problema é tão só como justificar essa opção do ponto de vista gramatical. 

Uma hipótese arriscada é supor que há algo implícito entre almoçar e juntos.Quero que a gente almoce [os dois] juntos.​Arriscada entre outras coisas por causa do canibalismo.  Talvez uma vírgula e um nós melhorem as coisas.Quero que a gente almoce[, nós dois] juntos.​


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Quero que a gente almoce [os dois] juntos.
> Arriscada entre outras coisas por causa do canibalismo.  Talvez uma virgulazinha e um nós melhorem as coisas.
> Quero que a gente almoce[, nós dois] juntos.


Ena!!! Essa do canibalismo agora é que me fez cair para trás!! 
Nunca tal frase me faria pensar em tal coisa!
Mas "Quero que almocemos os dois juntos." também é perfeitinha e pelos vistos menos perigosa! 

BW


----------



## nochesencuba

Boa Tarde a todos!!! 

Meus QUERIDOS,

Um forte abraço para vocês por se esforçaram tanto a explicar esse questão gramatical. 

Para mim o que vale mais é que afinal eu aprendi como um nativo (Português é/ ou Brasileiro) iria formar a frase.

Quanto mais estudo o Português, mais gosto dessa língua bonita! 

Uma vez mais OBRIGADA AMIGOS E AMIGAS!

BEIJO!


----------



## Carfer

Deixem-me liminarmente dizer que, quando pedi para meter a minha colherada, não foi com a intenção de desdizer ou corrigir quem quer que fosse, e muito menos os nossos amigos brasileiros. Foi só para dar a perspectiva do lado de cá (ou melhor, a minha, que pode muito bem haver quem discorde de mim).
E assim, dos exemplos do Denis, nós dizemos na mesma, com uma excepção: _'Eles trabalham juntos'. _Não creio que a generalidade das pessoas daqui dissesse_ 'junto'._



Denis555 said:


> Carfer, pelo menos no Brasil o advérbio "junto" é usado como:
> *1) juntamente, em conjunto, um com o outro: Eles trabalham junto. Ela mora junto com a tia.*
> *2) perto de, próximo a:* *Eu trabalho junto ao banco.* *Se eu bem me lembro, junto da casa tinha um poço.* [o caso citado por você]


 
E, do que diz o Istriano, eu opinaria que '_Maria falava rápido' _também é comum em Portugal, mas nunca por cá ouvi '_Maria falava rápida'._


----------



## breezeofwater

E, do que diz o Istriano, eu opinaria que '_Maria falava rápido' _também é comum em Portugal, mas nunca por cá ouvi '_Maria falava rápida'._[/QUOTE]
Sempre com o Carfer!! 
BW


----------



## machadinho

Mas percebam a nossa incoerência, aos olhos dos estudantes de português, ao subscrevermos o seguinte par de frases:

(1) Maria falava rápido.
(2) Maria e João almoçavam juntos.


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Mas percebam a nossa incoerência, aos olhos dos estudantes de português, ao subscrevermos o seguinte par de frases:
> 
> (1) Maria falava rápido.
> (2) Maria e João almoçavam juntos.


Sim, e é por isso que discordo de você. 
O mais correto, ou o mais seguro, seria apelar para o advérbio: "_que a gente almoce junto_" (como voc^w tinha sugerido no começo). Acho que não há erro, pelo menos em PtBr.
Quanto a "_junto_" ser adjetivo, minha dúvida era saber se seria aplicado com verbos que não fossem de ligação. E o post de Ana deu uma luz. 

Só para acrescentar e complicar ainda mais, também acho estranhíssimo "_Maria falava rápida_". Para mim, lembra o comercial daquela cerveja, "_que desce redondo_". Nesse caso, veja só, eu diria "_redonda_".

P.S. Machadinho, você está me dando medo. Essa história de canibalismo _junto_ com esse nick.... 
P.S.2 Beijão, Milena. Apareça sempre para tirar suas dúvidas ... e arrumar muitas mais!


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Sim, e é por isso que discordo de você.



Não, Audie, não discordamos pois ainda não tomei posição. Estou genuinamente em dúvida.

Admito que espontaneamente falaria almoçar juntos, mas suspeito que, gramaticalmente, o correto seja almoçar junto por se tratar de advérbio. (O mesmo caso da _cerveja que desce redondo._)



Audierunt said:


> P.S. Machadinho, você está me dando medo. Essa história de canibalismo _junto_ com esse nick....


 e olha que sou vegetariano!


----------



## anaczz

Quanto a mim, o post do Denis vai de encontro ao que eu intuitivamente pensava.
Pode ser advérbio ou adjetivo e tanto faz juntos como junto. Só não gostei do "junta", mas é por questão de hábito.


----------



## Audie

Bom, o que eu entendi da ópera é que, no Brasil, '_junto_' tá liberado como adjetivo (só não vi um exemplo sem ser num predicativo, acho eu) e como advérbio. Este não se usa, ou não é comum em Portugal, que, por sua vez, pelo exemplo do post #9 , permite construções com verbos como '_contracenar_'.

Ou então, o que não é de descartar, estou a confundir tudo. 

Vegan Hatchet (Ufa! Acho que já dá pra gente almoçar _junta_, ou todos _juntos _ou _junto _com Milena), discordei disso aqui:


machadinho said:


> Meus caros, todos nós, *lusos* e *tupiniquins*, concordamos desde o começo que o melhor é dizer juntos.


----------



## nochesencuba

Mmmm, quero dizer que ADOREI a essa discussão bastante! 

Fico satisfeita e quando estiver no Brasil (ao fim desse Outubro, se Deus Quiser) convida_r-vos-ei_ para almoçarmos todos juntos!  (Por favor, se for necessario, me corrijam ) e para os meus Amigos em Portugal, um beijo grande e abraço forte vou visitá-los logo!

]


Audierunt said:


> P.S.2 Beijão, Milena. Apareça sempre para tirar suas dúvidas ... e arrumar muitas mais!



Obrigada Audi!  Vou aproveitar desse convite com certeza!!

Que Deus esteja sempre com VOCÊS!

Milena


----------



## breezeofwater

nochesencuba said:


> Fico satisfeita e quando estiver no Brasil (ao fim desse Outubro, se Deus Quiser) convida_r-vos-ei_ para almoçarmos todos juntos!  (Por favor, se for necessario, me corrijam ) e para os meus Amigos em Portugal, um beijo grande e abraço forte vou visitá-los logo!


 
Milena, o teu português está melhor que o de muitos portugueses!! 

 _"Quando estiver no Brasil convidar-vos-ei para almoçarmos todos juntos!"_
(Quem me dera ouvir mais frases destas; lembram os tempos da universidade!!)

No discurso oral os portugueses utilizam muito o presente:
 "_Quando estiver no Brasil convido__-vos para almoçarmos todos juntos!"_

E com esta viraste portuguesa!!  hehe

BW


----------



## nochesencuba

breezeofwater said:


> Milena, o teu português está melhor que o de muitos portugueses!!
> 
> _"Quando estiver no Brasil convidar-vos-ei para almoçarmos todos juntos!"_
> (Quem me dera ouvir mais frases destas; lembram os tempos da universidade!!)
> 
> No discurso oral os portugueses utilizam muito o presente:
> "_Quando estiver no Brasil convido__-vos para almoçarmos todos juntos!"_
> 
> E com esta viraste portuguesa!!  hehe
> 
> BW



Obrigada querida !

Beijooooos !


----------

